# Your Favorite Quotes



## god hand (May 26, 2005)

Please post your quotes that you live by or feel have a special meaning.

"How is you gonna think big when you dont have small"


----------



## Flex (May 26, 2005)

Light............Weight...............Baby


----------



## cappo5150 (May 26, 2005)

Hasta la victoria siempre


----------



## min0 lee (May 26, 2005)

A single death is a tragedy, a million deaths is a statistic. 
Joseph Stalin 

I'm not afraid to die, I just don't to be there when it happens. 
Woody Allen


----------



## min0 lee (May 26, 2005)

Only a man who knows what it is like to be defeated can reach down to the bottom of his soul and come up with the extra ounce of power it takes to win when the match is even." 
Muhammad Ali


----------



## min0 lee (May 26, 2005)

"You know you're ugly when you go to the proctologist and he sticks his finger in your mouth." Rodney Dangerfield


----------



## min0 lee (May 26, 2005)

*Aint this the truth*

"Teenage boys, goaded by their surging hormones run in packs like the primal horde. They have only a brief season of exhilarating liberty between control by their mothers and control by their wives." Camille Paglia


----------



## min0 lee (May 26, 2005)

"Several hard-core Star Wars fans who had tickets for the first showing actually said that when the movie finally began, they started crying. Mainly because they realized that it's 22 years later, and they still haven't lost their virginity." Conan O'Brien


----------



## min0 lee (May 26, 2005)

"When guys come over to date my daughter, I'm going to tell them, 'I want you to go out and have a very good time with my daughter. I want you to enjoy yourself and have her home on time. If you abuse her in any way, I'm going to kill your mother and father, cut your back open, pull out your spine, and leave you in a wheelchair so you can think about what you did for the rest of your life. Now, go out and have a good time!'" Conrad Dobler 

I can picture this being Flex as a father.


----------



## Shae (May 26, 2005)

"I'll stab you in the eye with a realy hot french fry!"
-Foamy the squirrel​


----------



## Todd_ (May 26, 2005)

"fuck your asshole until it is donkey asshole"


----------



## Shae (May 26, 2005)

"I'll do her in her ear! Because its the only place that has not been touched yet!"
- Godfreed (comedean) on porn star Jenna Jamison​


----------



## min0 lee (May 26, 2005)

"Some people ask the secret of our long marriage. We take time to go to a restaurant two times a week. A little candlelight dinner, soft music and dancing. She goes Tuesdays, I go Fridays." Henny Youngman


----------



## god hand (May 26, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> A single death is a tragedy, a million deaths is a statistic.
> Joseph Stalin
> 
> I'm not afraid to die, I just don't to be there when it happens.
> Woody Allen



"No man no problem" Joseph Stalin.......This man might be worse than Hitler


----------



## min0 lee (May 26, 2005)

Todd_ said:
			
		

> "fuck your asshole until it is donkey asshole"


----------



## min0 lee (May 26, 2005)

"The voice of intelligence...is drowned out by the roar of fear. It is ignored by the voice of desire. It is contradicted by the voice of shame. It is biased by hate and extinguished by anger. Most of all it is silenced by ignorance." Karl Menninger


----------



## god hand (May 26, 2005)

" I dont quit 5 minutes before midnight I quit 5 minutes after " Hitler. He said this after more than a million of his men was lost.


----------



## god hand (May 26, 2005)

"One who cause someone worthless puts there soul in the dangerous flames of Hell" Tha Messiah


----------



## Todd_ (May 26, 2005)

> It is hard for me to make sense on any given
> level. My self is fabricated, an aberration. My personality
> is sketchy and unformed, my heartlessness goes deep and is
> persistent.



iuhg;fasdg


----------



## god hand (May 26, 2005)

" Life is a game with no reset button" Me


----------



## min0 lee (May 26, 2005)

"Adam was the only man who, when he said a good thing, knew that nobody had said it before him." Mark Twain


----------



## seven11 (May 26, 2005)

Jules: What does Marcellus Wallace look like? Brett: What? Jules: [pointing his gun] Say "what" again. SAY "WHAT" AGAIN! I dare you, I double dare you, motherfucker! Say "what" one more goddamn time! Brett: He's b-b-black... Jules: Go on. Brett: He's bald... Jules: Does he look like a bitch? Brett: What? [Jules shoots Brett in shoulder] Jules: DOES HE LOOK LIKE A BITCH? Brett: NO! Jules: Then why you trying to fuck him like a bitch, Brett? Brett: I didn't! Jules: Yes you did. Yes you did, Brett. You tried to fuck him. And Marcellus Wallace don't like to be fucked by anybody, except Mrs. Wallace.


----------



## Flex (May 27, 2005)

"Fear is the path to the darkside. Fear leads to anger. Anger leads to hate. Hate leads to suffering."

"Do or do not. There is no try."


----------



## Flex (May 27, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> "When guys come over to date my daughter, I'm going to tell them, 'I want you to go out and have a very good time with my daughter. I want you to enjoy yourself and have her home on time. If you abuse her in any way, I'm going to kill your mother and father, cut your back open, pull out your spine, and leave you in a wheelchair so you can think about what you did for the rest of your life. Now, go out and have a good time!'" Conrad Dobler
> 
> I can picture this being Flex as a father.



Close, but you left out his sister, brother, grandparents, aunts, uncles, cousins, friends, hairstylist, mailman, lawyer and even dog.


----------



## GFR (May 27, 2005)

I have all the characteristics of a human being: flesh, blood, skin, hair but not a single clear identifiable emotion, except for greed and disgust.
                                                 " Patrick Bateman"


----------



## drickanderson (May 27, 2005)

"The Armies of Daylight" by Barbara Hambly. Pages 81-82
Bishop Govannin speaking to the wizard Ingold Inglorion:

"Heretic!" Her rasping whisper was more violent, more terrible, than a shriek. "The time will come when God will judge you for what you have done today."

"God has judged me all my life," the wizard said. "But that is God's privilege, my lady. It is not yours"


----------



## Flex (May 27, 2005)

"There's a passage I got memorized. Ezekiel 25:17. The path of the righteous man is beset on all sides by the inequities of the selfish and the tyranny of evil men. Blessed is he who, in the name of charity and good will, shepherds the weak through the valley of the darkness. For he is truly his brother's keeper and the finder of lost children. And I will strike down upon thee with great vengeance and furious anger those who attempt to poison and destroy my brothers. And you will know I am the Lord when I lay my vengeance upon you. I been sayin' that shit for years. And if you ever heard it, it meant your ass. I never really questioned what it meant. I thought it was just a cold-blooded thing to say to a motherfucker before you popped a cap in his ass. But I saw some shit this mornin' made me think twice. Now I'm thinkin': it could mean you're the evil man. And I'm the righteous man. And Mr. 9mm here, he's the shepherd protecting my righteous ass in the valley of darkness. Or it could be you're the righteous man and I'm the shepherd and it's the world that's evil and selfish. I'd like that. But that shit ain't the truth. The truth is you're the weak. And I'm the tyranny of evil men. But I'm tryin', Ringo. I'm tryin' real hard to be a shepherd."


----------



## GFR (May 27, 2005)

I can resist anything but temptation.
                              "Oscar Wild"


----------



## Flex (May 27, 2005)

"I got news for you, pal. You ain't leading but two things right now: Jack and Sh**. And, Jack left town."


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 27, 2005)

One of the greatest series of events ever.

Witness:  	
Striker was the squadron leader. He brought us in real low, but he couldn't handle it.
Prosecuting Attorney: 	
Buddy couldn't handle it? Was Buddy one of your crew?
Witness: 	
Right, Buddy was the bombardier, but it was Striker who couldn't handle it. And he went to pieces.
Prosecuting Attorney: 	
Andy went to pieces?
Witness: 	
No, Andy was the navigator, he was all right. Buddy went to pieces. It was awful how he came unglued.
Prosecuting Attorney: 	
Howie came unglued?
Witness: 	
Oh no, Howie was a rock, the best tail-gunner in the outfit. Buddy came unglued.
Prosecuting Attorney: 	
And he bailed out?
Witness: 	
No, Andy hung tough, Buddy bailed out! How we survived, was a miracle.
Prosecuting Attorney: 	
Then Howie survived?
Witness: 	
No, 'fraid not. We lost Howie the next day.


----------



## god hand (May 27, 2005)

"You just talk alot of shit but shit dont impress me" Three 6 Mafia


----------



## seven11 (May 27, 2005)

"ill be back" - arnold


----------



## BronzeGuy (May 27, 2005)

"I got in a fight one time with a really big guy, and he said, "I'm going to mop the floor with your face."
I said, "You'll be sorry."
He said, "Oh, yeah? Why?"
I said, "Well, you won't be able to get into the corners very well."

or

"When I wake up in the morning, I just can't get started until I've had that first, piping hot pot of coffee. Oh, I've tried other enemas..." 

or

"I was pulled over in Massachusetts for reckless driving. When brought before the judge, I was asked if I knew what the punishment for drunk driving in that state was. I said, "I don't know... reelection to the Senate?" 

or

"A computer once beat me at chess, but it was no match for me at kick boxing."

all by -- Emo Philips --


----------



## joesmooth20 (May 27, 2005)

"I don't wanna sound like a queer or anything but i'd really like to make love to you tonight"

Matt Stone


----------



## redspy (May 27, 2005)

_I spent a lot of money on booze, birds and fast cars. The rest I just squandered. 

_-- George Best



_They lie about marijuana. Tell you pot-smoking makes you unmotivated. Lie! When you're high, you can do everything you normally do, just as well. You just realize that it's not worth the fucking effort. There is a difference.

_-- Bill Hicks


----------



## god hand (May 27, 2005)

lol that was a good one redspy


----------



## god hand (May 27, 2005)

"Monkey ass hoes that throw bananas like to slipped a lot" Skinnypimp


----------



## joesmooth20 (May 27, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> "Monkey ass hoes that throw bananas like to slipped a lot" Skinnypimp



wonder what kinda music you listen to


----------



## GFR (May 27, 2005)

Where there is sorrow there is holy ground.

Experience is the name every one gives to their mistakes.

Ah! Don't say you agree with me. When people agree with me. I always feel that I must be wrong.

It is only shallow people who do not judge by appearances.

I live in terror of not being misunderstood.

                                                  " Oscar Wild"


----------



## god hand (Jul 4, 2005)

They that can give up essential liberty to obtain a little temporary safety deserve neither liberty nor safety.
~Ben Franklin


----------



## god hand (Jul 4, 2005)

You can go a long way with a smile. You can go a lot farther with a smile and a gun.
      -- Al Capone


----------



## god hand (Jul 4, 2005)

My religion consists of a humble admiration of the illimitable superior spirit who reveals himself in the slight details we are able to perceive with our frail and feeble mind.
      -- Albert Einstein


----------



## god hand (Jul 4, 2005)

Wise men talk because they have something to say; fools, because they have to say something.


----------



## god hand (Jul 4, 2005)

Wise men talk because they have something to say; fools, because they have to say something.
      -- Plato


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 4, 2005)

Morons repeat themselves....Min0 Lee..........


----------



## Shae (Jul 4, 2005)

"I'm missing the bride gene. I should be put in a test tube and studied."
- Carrie on Sex and the City​


----------



## Shae (Jul 4, 2005)

*in the taxi*

Charlotte: And the guy wants to have anal sex. I don't want it. Its dirty.  I'm not a hole!!!!

Carrie: I know honey.

taxi driver *to Carrie*: Hey lady, no smoking!

Carrie: Hey, we are talking up the butt here. A cigarette is in order.

- From Sex and the City​


----------



## god hand (Jul 4, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Morons repeat themselves....Min0 Lee..........


Wise men repeat themselves to morons!


----------



## Fujiama (Jul 4, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> " I dont quit 5 minutes before midnight I quit 5 minutes after " Hitler. He said this after more than a million of his men was lost.


  Your favorite quote comes from Hitler?! You're kidding, right?


"Lay down no bounds to the things you can do..." Elvenking (metal band).

"Ich bin nicht sicher, mit welchen Waffen der dritte Weltkrieg ausgetragen wird, aber im vierten Weltkrieg werden sie mit Stöcken und Steinen kämpfen." Albert Einstein
That means: "I'm not sure which weapons will be used in the third world war, but in the fourth they fight with sticks and stones."


----------



## GFR (Jul 4, 2005)

Fujiama said:
			
		

> Your favorite quote comes from Hitler?! You're kidding, right?
> 
> 
> "Lay down no bounds to the things you can do..." Elvenking (metal band).
> ...


  
There many scumbags who have said memorable things...a good quote is a good quote.


----------



## Fujiama (Jul 4, 2005)

Maybe you're right, but.....Hitler said it, so I can't really approve it...


----------



## GFR (Jul 4, 2005)

Fujiama said:
			
		

> Maybe you're right, but.....Hitler said it, so I can't really approve it...


That makes no sense at all.


----------



## Fujiama (Jul 4, 2005)

Well you know, it's hard to explain... You just see the good quote. But I see the name first of all. And if you look at my "location" you'll see, I am from Germany. I've just grown up like that. At school you learn a houndred times how bad Hitler was, and that everything he did and he said was completely wrong. And of course on TV and in the newspaper you always see and read the same things. I always try to avoid this stupid way of thinking, but if I go out to the street and say "Hey yo, this quote of Hitler is a ingenious quote!" I will be burned at the stake.


----------



## GFR (Jul 4, 2005)

Fujiama said:
			
		

> Well you know, it's hard to explain... You just see the good quote. But I see the name first of all. And if you look at my "location" you'll see, I am from Germany. I've just grown up like that. At school you learn a houndred times how bad Hitler was, and that everything he did and he said was completely wrong. And of course on TV and in the newspaper you always see and read the same things. I always try to avoid this stupid way of thinking, but if I go out to the street and say "Hey yo, this quote of Hitler is a ingenious quote!" I will be burned at the stake.


He was one evil bastard.....can't say that I would quote him in public


----------



## Randy (Jul 4, 2005)

"Where the fuck is all this water coming from?"
 - Captain of the Titanic


----------



## Randy (Jul 4, 2005)

"Who's gonna fucking find out?"
 - Richard Nixon


----------



## Randy (Jul 4, 2005)

"Scattered fucking showers my ass."
 - Noah


----------



## Randy (Jul 4, 2005)

"I need this parade like I need a fucking hole in my head."
 - John F. Kennedy


----------



## Randy (Jul 4, 2005)

"Any fucking idiot could understand that."
 - Albert Einstein


----------



## Randy (Jul 4, 2005)

Ok I'm through
 - Randy


----------



## GFR (Jul 4, 2005)

If the Gods had intended for people to vote, they would have given us candidates.

Howard Zinn


----------



## GFR (Jul 4, 2005)

Americans have been taught that their nation is civilized and humane. But, too often, U.S. actions have been uncivilized and inhumane.

Howard Zinn


----------



## GFR (Jul 4, 2005)

I hope....that mankind will at length, as they call themselves responsible creatures, have the reason and sense enough to settle their differences without cutting throats.

Benjamin Franklin


----------



## GFR (Jul 4, 2005)

Guard against impostors of pretended patriotism.

George Washington


----------



## GFR (Jul 4, 2005)

A little learning is a dangerous thing; Drink deep, or taste not the pierian spring.

Alexander Pope


----------



## irontime (Jul 4, 2005)

"Milk is for babies, I drink beer."
By Arnie, and one I've lived by


----------



## John H. (Jul 5, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> Please post your quotes that you live by or feel have a special meaning.
> 
> "How is you gonna think big when you dont have small"



Hi God hand,

Here are a few I like real well:

"It is the common fate of the indolent to see their rights become prey to the active. The condition upon which God hath given liberty to Man is eternal vigilence which condition if he break servititude is the consequence for his crime and the punishment of his guilt" - John Philpot Curran (Speech Upon the Right of Election, 1790)

"An ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure"

"Anyone that does not learn from history is destined to repeat it"

 P. S. - KEEP working out God Hand - GET what you want and CAN EARN - GUARENTEED!!! You are doing just fine!!!

Take Care, John H.


----------



## Randy (Jul 5, 2005)

FAT, DRUNK, AND STUPID......is no way to go through life-son! 
- Dean Wormer, Faber College 1962


----------



## god hand (Jul 8, 2005)

Never bite the hand that feed you.........


----------



## god hand (Jul 8, 2005)

Never bite tha dick that feed u......


----------



## god hand (Jul 8, 2005)

Fear can hold you prisoner, hope can set you free.


----------



## John H. (Jul 11, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> Never bite tha dick that feed u......




Hi God hand,

Ard you trying to tease someone on this Board?   

Take Care, John H.


----------



## Randy (Jul 11, 2005)

Uggg ohhh better watch out God Hand  


 Take care, Randy


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 11, 2005)

John H. said:
			
		

> Hi God hand,
> 
> Ard you trying to tease someone on this Board?
> 
> Take Care, John H.


Hey John Huge, do you have your search engine set to search dick?


----------



## god hand (Jul 11, 2005)

John H. said:
			
		

> Hi God hand,
> 
> Ard you trying to tease someone on this Board?
> 
> Take Care, John H.


U SOB!


----------



## Du (Jul 11, 2005)

"I havent seen a guy who can squat 500 for 20 reps, bench press 500 for 15 and deadlift 500 for 15 who was small yet ---but I have seen alot and i mean alot of people in the gym and on these forums that are a buck 65 or two and change--shouting that you dont have to lift heavy to get big."

~DoggCrapp


----------



## Du (Jul 11, 2005)

*The difference between a successful person and others is not a lack of strength, not a lack of knowledge, but rather a lack of will.*


----------



## Randy (Jul 11, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> *The difference between a successful person and others is not a lack of strength, not a lack of knowledge, but rather a lack of will.*


 
 How about a lack of money


----------



## Randy (Jul 11, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Hey John Huge, do you have your search engine set to search dick?


 His last name isn't Huge is it?  

 Wait! nevermind, don't answer that question


----------



## god hand (Jul 11, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> "I havent seen a guy who can squat 500 for 20 reps, bench press 500 for 15 and deadlift 500 for 15 who was small yet ---but I have seen alot and i mean alot of people in the gym and on these forums that are a buck 65 or two and change--shouting that you dont have to lift heavy to get big."
> 
> ~DoggCrapp


You dont (I'm a buck 60)


----------



## GFR (Jul 11, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> "I havent seen a guy who can squat 500 for 20 reps, bench press 500 for 15 and deadlift 500 for 15 who was small yet ---but I have seen alot and i mean alot of people in the gym and on these forums that are a buck 65 or two and change--shouting that you dont have to lift heavy to get big."
> 
> ~DoggCrapp


Thats a bad quote from some silly marketing scheme.....with a twist or two.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 11, 2005)

It appears that at last census that every man in France over 16 years of age
& under 116, has at least 1 wife to whom he has never been married.

French novels, talk, drama & newspaper bring daily & overwhelming proofs that the most of the married ladies have paramours.

This makes a good deal of what we call crime,
and the French call sociability.

~Samuel Clemens~


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 11, 2005)

It's better to regret something you did,
than something you didn't do.

~The Butthole Surfers~


----------



## god hand (Jul 11, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> It's better to regret something you did,
> than something you didn't do.
> 
> ~The Butthole Surfers~


No shit!


----------



## GFR (Jul 11, 2005)

Never do today what you can put off until tomorrow.


----------



## GFR (Jul 11, 2005)

Things are never as bad as they seem, and they are never as good as they seem as well.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 11, 2005)

"Quote me as saying I was mis-quoted"

~Groucho Marx~


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 11, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> "Quote me as saying I was mis-quoted"
> 
> ~Groucho Marx~


I love the Marx brothers.


----------



## GFR (Jul 11, 2005)

I may be small, but I'm slow.


----------



## Randy (Jul 11, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I may be small, but I'm slow.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 11, 2005)

"I get to go to lots of overseas places, like Canada."

~Britney Spears~


----------



## GFR (Jul 11, 2005)

Randy said:
			
		

>


Its an athlete joke....usto love to say it during football practice.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 11, 2005)

"We don't like their sound. Groups with guitars are on the way out." 

 ~Decca Records Representative~
  (On the rejection of the Beatles)


----------



## Du (Jul 11, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> ~Decca Records Representative~


Was that a real record label?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 11, 2005)

"I have opinions of my own...
strong opinions, 
but I don't always agree with them."

~George Herbert Walker Bush~


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 11, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Was that a real record label?


Probably not for long


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 11, 2005)

"If only faces could talk" 

~Pat Summerall~
(During the Superbowl)


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 11, 2005)

"A hippie is someone who looks like Tarzan,
walks like Jane, and smells like Cheetah."

~Ronald Reagan~


 

That's F#$kin sweet...

 

Annnnnnndd, I'm out!


----------



## god hand (Jul 11, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> "I get to go to lots of overseas places, like Canada."
> 
> ~Britney Spears~


LOL! Dumb Bitch!


----------



## GFR (Jul 11, 2005)

Water water everywhere and not a drop to drink.

Samuel Taylor Coleridge


----------



## Witmaster (Jul 11, 2005)

"She couldn't be your mother. No woman ever slept with me and lived"

YellowBeard


----------



## Shae (Jul 11, 2005)

Stan: HOW COULD YOU!?!?

Carrie: I couldn't. We just talked.

Stan: I knew he was gay!

- Stan and Carrie at a fashon show on Sex and the City​


----------



## Shae (Jul 11, 2005)

"Hi. I'm a Jew now. How are you?"

- Charlotte from Sex and the City​


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 11, 2005)

Witmaster said:
			
		

> "She couldn't be your mother. No woman ever slept with me and lived"
> 
> YellowBeard


----------



## Randy (Jul 11, 2005)

Float like a butterfly, sting like a bee.
 -Rocky-


----------



## Randy (Jul 11, 2005)

[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]It's 106  miles to Chicago, we've got a full tank of gas, half a pack of cigarettes, it's  dark, and we're wearing sunglasses
 - Dan Aykroyd (The Blues Brothers)[/font]


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jul 11, 2005)

If you're a cowboy and you're dragging a guy behind your horse, I bet it would really make you mad if you looked back and the guy was reading a magazine. 
- Jack Handy Deep Thoughts


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jul 11, 2005)

I wish I would have a real tragic love affair and get so bummed out that I'd just quit my job and become a bum for a few years, because I was thinking about doing that anyway.  - Jack Handy Deep Thoughts


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jul 11, 2005)

To me, it's a good idea to always carry two sacks of something when you walk around. That way, if anybody says, "Hey, can you give me a hand?" You can say, "Sorry, got these sacks." 
- Jack Handy Deep Thoughts 

ok... that's enough for now


----------



## Randy (Jul 11, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Its an athlete joke....usto love to say it during football practice.


 Oh ok...then I will laugh then ... buah haaa haaa haaa buah haaaa hahaa


----------



## Big Smoothy (Jul 12, 2005)

Here are my favorites:

www.bushoniraq.com


----------



## Witmaster (Jul 12, 2005)

And herte are some of my favorite Quotes


----------



## Paynne (Jul 12, 2005)

If you were traveling at the speed of light, and you turned on your headlights, would anything happen?

~Stephen Wright


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Jul 12, 2005)

Randy said:
			
		

> Float like a butterfly, sting like a bee.
> -Rocky-


ROCKY?! MAN YOU REALY ARE LAME!
YOUR SO OLD AND THEN YOU DO NOT EVEN KNOW WHAT WENT ON THE LAST 35 YEARS?! THAT'S NOT ROCKY ASSHOLE!


----------



## god hand (Jul 12, 2005)

Randy said:
			
		

> Float like a butterfly, sting like a bee.
> -Rocky-


You dumb SOB! Thats not Rocky!


----------



## Randy (Jul 12, 2005)

Fuck Off God Hand...

  I guess you are to stupid to realize those words were quoted in the movie Rocky.

    I knew it originated from Mohammad Ali.  

I only wish I was a smart as you dumb asses.   

    Seems you and Unit share something in common... You're both big dickheads.

  Besides the fact that I posted this as a joke.... Just makes you look even more stupid.



			
				god hand said:
			
		

> You dumb SOB! Thats not Rocky!


----------



## Randy (Jul 12, 2005)

You dumb SOB! That's not Rocky
 -Godhand


----------



## Randy (Jul 12, 2005)

LOL! Dumb Bitch!
  - Yet another brilliant quote from Godhand


 God what intelligence....


----------



## Randy (Jul 12, 2005)

Never bite the hand that feed you.........
  - Yet another one from Godhand..

  And this quote isn't old?   

  Godhand, you really are a fucking idiot. 

 I'm done with you...next.


----------



## HANK-VISSER (Jul 12, 2005)

Randy said:
			
		

> Fuck Off God Hand...
> 
> I guess you are to stupid to realize those words were quoted in the movie Rocky.
> 
> ...



now now


----------



## Randy (Jul 12, 2005)

HANK-VISSER said:
			
		

> now now


 No Hank, that was earlier.


----------



## Witmaster (Jul 12, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> You dumb SOB! Thats not Rocky!


Well that makes you just about as brilliant as UNIT(less).  Way to Go!!


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Jul 12, 2005)

Randy said:
			
		

> Fuck Off God Hand...
> 
> I guess you are to stupid to realize those words were quoted in the movie Rocky.
> 
> ...



So? if you take a line in a movie, then he(rocky?!)is the one who said it, man you dumb bitch. rocky is not even a person so if it was said in the movie is was the genius text-writer who thought of it! DUMB FUCKING BITCH!


----------



## Randy (Jul 12, 2005)

Witmaster said:
			
		

> Well that makes you just about as brilliant as UNIT(less).  Way to Go!!


 buah ha ha buahh ha ha....   Now that was funny.. Thanks Wit.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Jul 12, 2005)

Randy said:
			
		

> buah ha ha buahh ha ha....   Now that was funny.. Thanks Wit.


Yeah that was nice, a moment away from beeing fuckt all day long by your father. THANX WIT!(BITCH)


----------



## Randy (Jul 12, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> So? if you take a line in a movie, then he(rocky?!)is the one who said it, man you dumb bitch. rocky is not even a person so if it was said in the movie is was the genius text-writer who thought of it! DUMB FUCKING BITCH!


 Did I ever say he said it you dumb hick...  I just signed "Rocky" to the words as a joke.   And why do you always have to look like a bigger idiot than you are by using that huge font and all those smileys?


----------



## Randy (Jul 12, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> Yeah that was nice, a moment away from beeing fuckt all day long by your father. THANX WIT!(BITCH)


  Now Unit... You've been a bad baby and have to sit in corner. 
 NOW GO PLAY WITH YOUR BALLS ....
  buah ha haha ha


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Jul 12, 2005)

Randy said:
			
		

> Did I ever say he said it you dumb hick...  I just signed "Rocky" to the words as a joke.   And why do you always have to look like a bigger idiot than you are by using that huge font and all those smileys?


I was responding to you, if you could read you would be able to see That I quoted your big text and then wrote my own.
As for what you said was a joke! that's a joke! sure after it's all said and done it's a joke. sure man there's still shit in your eyes from baffing your father all day.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Jul 12, 2005)

Randy said:
			
		

> Now Unit... You've been a bad baby and have to sit in corner.
> NOW GO PLAY WITH YOUR BALLS ....
> buah ha haha ha


I bet you've got a lot of pictures of kids playing.


----------



## Randy (Jul 12, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> I bet you've got a lot of pictures of kids playing.


 Actually UNIT I have no kids...  Well not until running into you that is.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Jul 12, 2005)

Randy said:
			
		

> Actually UNIT I have no kids...  Well not until running into you that is.


Oh now that you've met me you have childeren? what are you saying I knock you up? Hey wait are you a realy hot bitch from friday, oh I don't know you. go that a way.


----------



## Decker (Jul 12, 2005)

Witmaster said:
			
		

> "She couldn't be your mother. No woman ever slept with me and lived"
> 
> YellowBeard


Wow, another YellowBeard fan.  "Us Yellowbeards are never more dangerous than when we're dead!"

"He's been like a father to me."  "You mean he's kicked you and beat you and smashed you in the teeth?"

That movie is gold.


----------



## Randy (Jul 12, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> Oh now that you've met me you have childeren? what are you saying I knock you up? Hey wait are you a realy hot bitch from friday, oh I don't know you. go that a way.


 Let me put it in simple terms for you Unit.
 What I am saying is that I have no kids personally, but am now exposed to one "you" who is clearly a kid.    Is that simple enough for you Unit.
 Would you like me to translate it in baby talk so you can understand.


----------



## Randy (Jul 12, 2005)

The biggest question that I have is....  
 I wonder how long it will take before someone from this board bans this fool? It's amazing how long they will let someone like this linger around the board casting their insults and childish behavior.

 I guess they just feel you are entertaining "UNIT!"  That's all I can think


----------



## god hand (Jul 12, 2005)

Randy said:
			
		

> The biggest question that I have is....
> I wonder how long it will take before someone from this board bans this fool? It's amazing how long they will let someone like this linger around the board casting their insults and childish behavior.
> 
> I guess they just feel you are entertaining "UNIT!"  That's all I can think


BUT YOUR STUPID ASS KEEP RESPONDING!


----------



## Randy (Jul 12, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> BUT YOUR STUPID ASS KEEP RESPONDING!


  Yet another famous quote from God Hand  

  I think your best bet God Hand is to keep your mouth shut!

 As for my responses,  all I can say is that I was bored.  Well that and
 and you and your buddy Unit make me laugh.  I can't remember
 seeing anyone on the board for awhile that has sounded as ignorant 
 as you two.  So I thought I would launch a few responses for a laugh.


----------



## HANK-VISSER (Jul 12, 2005)

Randy said:
			
		

> Fuck Off God Hand...
> 
> I guess you are to stupid to realize those words were quoted in the movie Rocky.
> 
> ...




hahahaa oh please nobody believes that you little prick


----------



## HANK-VISSER (Jul 12, 2005)

Randy said:
			
		

> Did I ever say he said it you dumb hick...  I just signed "Rocky" to the words as a joke.   And why do you always have to look like a bigger idiot than you are by using that huge font and all those smileys?




haha it's so sad you are trying us to believe that you did that to make a joke


----------



## Randy (Jul 12, 2005)

Hank,

 That is "Mr. Prick" to you    
 And don't forget it!


----------



## Randy (Jul 12, 2005)

HANK-VISSER said:
			
		

> haha it's so sad you are trying us to believe that you did that to make a joke


 
 Ahhhhhh would you like a tissue Hank 
 Or would you prefer a baby wipe.


----------



## HANK-VISSER (Jul 12, 2005)

Decker said:
			
		

> Wow, another YellowBeard fan.  "Us Yellowbeards are never more dangerous than when we're dead!"
> 
> "He's been like a father to me."  "You mean he's kicked you and beat you and smashed you in the teeth?"
> 
> That movie is gold.




SHUT THE FUCK UP WHO DO YOU THINK YOU ARE                   

BITCH


----------



## Witmaster (Jul 12, 2005)

HANK-VISSER said:
			
		

> haha it's so sad you are trying us to believe that you did that to make a joke


You know...... I saw the humer in Randy's "Rocky" post.  It doesn't surprise me that a shitstain like you wouldn't.


----------



## HANK-VISSER (Jul 12, 2005)

Randy said:
			
		

> Hank,
> 
> That is "Mr. Prick" to you
> And don't forget it!


----------



## HANK-VISSER (Jul 12, 2005)

Randy said:
			
		

> Ahhhhhh would you like a tissue Hank
> Or would you prefer a baby wipe.




LOOKING LIKE THIS YOU BETTER KEEP YOUR MOUTH SHUT


----------



## Randy (Jul 12, 2005)

"Shit Stain"  I think that is something that Hank should be able to relate to.


----------



## Witmaster (Jul 12, 2005)

And I suppose that Hank is the guy with the over-inflated upper body with absolutely NOTHING below the waistline....  Must be rough to fantasize about cock all day and not have one yourself.  This does explain your behavior a bit more.


----------



## HANK-VISSER (Jul 12, 2005)

Witmaster said:
			
		

> And I suppose that Hank is the guy with the over-inflated upper body with absolutely NOTHING below the waistline....  Must be rough to fantasize about cock all day and not have one yourself.  This does explain your behavior a bit more.



HIPPIE


----------



## Randy (Jul 12, 2005)

Ahhhh come on Hank, you grabbing for straws now... Is that the best insult you can pull out of your hat.   I think you can do better than that.


----------



## Randy (Jul 12, 2005)

HANK-VISSER said:
			
		

> HIPPIE


 This must be your dad Hank...   Ahhhhh it all makes sense now.


----------



## HANK-VISSER (Jul 12, 2005)

just me little self:


----------



## Randy (Jul 12, 2005)

Hank,

  You know you pulled those pictures off the internet   
 Any dumb ass can copy pictures.

  Give us a break here


----------



## GFR (Jul 12, 2005)

Very little


----------



## Nick+ (Jul 12, 2005)

Why the hell can't people stop using this big type?  And as for you Hank-Visser, let us see your face, and not some really badly laid on white box. Show yourself , for the trial...........


----------



## Randy (Jul 12, 2005)

He's to much of a wuss to show his face.  
 And if he did, it would be a cut and paste of someone else off the internet.


----------



## HANK-VISSER (Jul 12, 2005)

i ain't going public with my face on the Internet haha im not stupid like randy:







   

i do not care what you believe, for me to know the truth is enough


----------



## Witmaster (Jul 12, 2005)

HANK-VISSER said:
			
		

> i do not care what you believe, for me to know the truth is enough


    You are so full of shit.


----------



## Randy (Jul 12, 2005)

Why I have no problem going public with my face.
  I'm not a dumb ass like you who goes around trying to offend people.
  I don't have to worry about disclosing who I am and what I look like.
  Therefore I have no problem posting a picture of myself.  

 Also I don't have to pull images from the internet and try to pass them off as me either.  I bet my weenie is bigger than your whole body when I'm not aroused.


----------



## HANK-VISSER (Jul 12, 2005)

Randy said:
			
		

> Why I have no problem going public with my face.
> I'm not a dumb ass like you who goes around trying to offend people.
> I don't have to worry about disclosing who I am and what I look like.
> Therefore I have no problem posting a picture of myself.
> ...




good for you    really, but i am different


----------



## Randy (Jul 12, 2005)

It wouldn't surprise me if Hank wasn't the same person as The Unit.  
 Not to mention a few other names he's been using here as well.


----------



## Randy (Jul 12, 2005)

HANK-VISSER said:
			
		

> good for you    really, but i am different


 That's for sure 
 At least you realize this


----------



## HANK-VISSER (Jul 12, 2005)

Randy said:
			
		

> That's for sure




there there, let's be nice to each other an make peace   


WELL I AM LEAVING KNOW, IT'S TIME TO GO TO SLEEP IN HOLLAND
JUST FINISH UP MY PROTEIN SHAKE AND I SEE YOU GUYS IN THE MORNING(WELL FOR ME THAN)


----------



## Randy (Jul 12, 2005)

mommy calling you Hanky...  

 Good Night...


----------



## HANK-VISSER (Jul 12, 2005)

Randy said:
			
		

> mommy calling you Hanky...
> 
> Good Night...



  LITERALLY


----------



## John H. (Jul 16, 2005)

HANK-VISSER said:
			
		

> just me little self:




Hi Hank,

I've got to tell ya - DAMN you sure are DOING DAMN GOOD in Bodybuilding and I am EXTREMELY PROUD of your accomplishments - I can SEE the honest results in your efforts!!!


NEVER STOP Buddy - NEVER!! I truly is the one gift a MAN can give himself and those that truly care about him!!

Take Care, John H.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 16, 2005)

John H. said:
			
		

> Hi Hank,
> 
> I've got to tell ya - DAMN you sure are DOING DAMN GOOD in Bodybuilding and I am EXTREMELY PROUD of your accomplishments - I can SEE the honest results in your efforts!!!
> 
> ...


he's gay curious too john.   go for it.


n hello btw. been a while.


----------



## Randy (Jul 16, 2005)

Gazer


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Jul 16, 2005)

HANK-VISSER said:
			
		

> LOOKING LIKE THIS YOU BETTER KEEP YOUR MOUTH SHUT


HAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHA
LOOKING GOOD RANDY!! KEEP UP THE.....well uhm, uhm. Yeah you don't look like you work out at all, but I'm sure Your boyfriend like's these fat little bastards.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 16, 2005)

Today, 12:35 PM 
THEUNIT(XXL) This message is hidden because *THEUNIT(XXL)* is on your ignore list 


dear rob, thank you for this feature.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 16, 2005)

hi randy, not a thing wrong with your pic n at least you have the balls to post your own pic head n all n not try n pass someone else's pics off as your own  . when someone blocks their face i always think "damn! how ugly can it possibly be that they think they look better without it?"


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 16, 2005)

Randy said:
			
		

> Also I don't have to pull images from the internet and try to pass them off as me either.


didn't know u said this till after i posted my thoughts on hanks pics.


----------



## Randy (Jul 16, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> hi randy, not a thing wrong with your pic n at least you have the balls to post your own pic head n all n not try n pass someone else's pics off as your own  . when someone blocks their face i always think "damn! how ugly can it possibly be that they think they look better without it?"


  Thanks Gazer


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 16, 2005)

any time.


----------



## Shae (Jul 16, 2005)

Goin back to title of thread...



*Can we move it with the wedding ceramony? I have a 3-way to go to!

- Samantha on Sex and the City​*


----------



## Shae (Jul 16, 2005)

*All we talk about is relationships and dicks! Its like 5th grade with bank accounts!

- Miranda from Sex and the City​*


----------



## Shae (Jul 16, 2005)

*I don't wrestle! I beat bitches up!
- Coral on Real World/Road Rules Battle of the Sexes​*


----------



## mr_oo3 (Jul 17, 2005)

Be a lamp unto yourselves... seek salvation alone in the truth ??? The Buddha


----------



## Shae (Jul 20, 2005)

*"Does the ecstasy make you twirl the glowstick or does the twirl of the glowstick make you do ecstasy?"

- Michel Ian Black on raves​*


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 21, 2005)

*"If you want to live life on your own terms, you gotta be willing to crash and burn"*

*Vince Neil of Motley Crue*


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 21, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> hi randy, not a thing wrong with your pic n at least you have the balls to post your own pic head n all n not try n pass someone else's pics off as your own  . when someone blocks their face i always think "damn! how ugly can it possibly be that they think they look better without it?"


   Agreed!!! Keep your chin up and your heart light!!!


----------



## Flex (Jul 21, 2005)

*Door swings open*

"Sarah Connuhhh"?...


----------



## Flex (Jul 21, 2005)

I'MA BAAAAAAAAAAAAAD MAAAAAAN


----------



## Shae (Jul 23, 2005)

*This is what I have learned in relationships from the two I had: The bigger the fight, the better the sex.

- John Leguizamo​*​


----------



## John H. (Jul 25, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> he's gay curious too john.   go for it.
> 
> 
> n hello btw. been a while.




Hi Rock,

"Gay curious"? What do you mean? Is he "gay curious"? How do you know that?

Hello to you too - it has been awhile - I've been real busy lately - sorry I've not had the time lately - I'll try to keep up...

How's everything with you?

Take Care Rock, John H.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 25, 2005)

John H.,sorry i was just teasing the guy.  but sometimes i think all guys must be at least curious. 

 hope you are doing well. i'm feeling good this morning, i pulled on my favorite jeans n they were too loose i thought i had the wrong pair. i haven't been working out at all for a while but am getting back in to it to take some pics for Vanity.


----------



## GFR (Jul 25, 2005)

I lov....I lov.... I lov............I'm leaving.


----------



## John H. (Aug 4, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> John H.,sorry i was just teasing the guy.  but sometimes i think all guys must be at least curious.
> 
> hope you are doing well. i'm feeling good this morning, i pulled on my favorite jeans n they were too loose i thought i had the wrong pair. i haven't been working out at all for a while but am getting back in to it to take some pics for Vanity.



Hi Rock,

GOOD to hear from ya!!! Hey good to hear those jeans are loose girl!! STAY WITH IT!! 

I think ALL MEN - and WOMEN - must - and should be - "teased" - by those that CARE ABOUT THEM. And I think they should "submit" to "foul" "play" from time to time just for a little "variety". A Man's chest is VERY EROTIC and especially his nipples ESPECIALLY if he works out DAMN HARD - his ENTIRE body can be a "erotic mess" IF he allows someone to "TRULY WORK ON HIM" without "restraint"!! Same with the Ladies!!!


I LOVE the opportunity - and the PRIVILEDGE AND HONOR (for BOTH INVOLVED!!) - to make whoever I am with FEEL TRULY WONDERFUL - COMPLETELY!!!

It is the VERY BEST "unwritten" "language" - the VERY BEST "communication" between those that ARE HONEST with each other....

Take Care, John H.


----------



## John H. (Aug 4, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I lov....I lov.... I lov............I'm leaving.



Hi Foreman,

You too NEED "worked on" DAMN HARD!!!    

Take Care, John H.


----------



## god hand (Jun 14, 2006)

The more money I make the more money I can spend.

In other words

Bump!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOMS (Jun 14, 2006)

"It's not enough that I win, it's that others lose."


----------



## JordanMang (Jun 14, 2006)

The willow knows what the storm does not: that the power to endure harm outlives the power to inflict it.

Don't ask for a light load, but rather ask for a strong back.

What counts is not necessarily the size of the dog in the fight - it's the size of the fight in the dog.

 The heights by great men reached and kept were not obtained by sudden flight.
But they, while their companions slept,
were toiling upward in the night.

The journey of a thousand miles must begin with a single step. 

Injustice anywhere is a threat to justice everywhere. 

What does the Lord require of you? To act justly and love mercy and walk humbly with your God.


Blessed are those who hunger and thirst for righteousness, for they will be filled. 
 - Jesus


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 14, 2006)

"Obsession is a word the lazy use to describe the dedicated"

This is an accurate portrayal of what i go through everyday so this shuts up all the nay sayers


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jan 30, 2007)

Sorry for the bump, but i need help finding some quotes that come off as if you are egotistical and cocky but in a humorous way that confuses people because they don't know if you're being serious or joking.

Don't ask why, it's a long story with some friends of mine ..


----------



## zombul (Jan 30, 2007)

Call me fat but this belly turns to muscle when I'm fightin' and dick when I'm fuckin!


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 30, 2007)

"I think ALL MEN - and WOMEN - must - and should be - "teased" - by those that CARE ABOUT THEM"  John H.

 n also by John "results are guaranteed"


----------



## americanwit (Jan 30, 2007)

"I'll Make you Famous"
Young Guns II


----------



## zombul (Jan 30, 2007)

My new favorite quote "Federline fries" 
http://www.ebaumsworld.com/2007/01/k-fed-nationwide.html


----------



## MeatZatk (Jan 30, 2007)

"A good plan, violently executed now, is better than a perfect plan next week"

-Gen. Patton


----------



## Dero (Jan 31, 2007)

Experience is a wonderful thing. It enables you to recognize a mistake when you make it again and again and ...

 I said that.


----------



## lioness (Jan 31, 2007)

shiznit2169 said:


> Sorry for the bump, but i need help finding some quotes that come off as if you are egotistical and cocky but in a humorous way that confuses people because they don't know if you're being serious or joking.
> 
> Don't ask why, it's a long story with some friends of mine ..




If you could kick the person in the pants responsible for most of your trouble, you wouldn't sit for a month.  
Theodore Roosevelt


----------



## lioness (Jan 31, 2007)

No change of circumstances can repair a defect of character. 
Ralph Waldo Emerson


----------



## goob (Feb 1, 2007)

" If the milk turns out to be sour, I ain't the kind of pussy to drink it"


----------



## bio-chem (Feb 1, 2007)

dont stand so close to your position, that when your position falls, you fall with it. colin powell


----------



## Dero (Feb 2, 2007)

"The most difficult thing in the world is to know how to do something and to watch someone else do it wrong without comment."
T.H. White


----------



## SheLifts (Feb 2, 2007)

"Set your goals high and don't stop until you get there."
- Bo Jackson

"There are no shortcuts to any place worth going."
- Beverly Sills

"If you train hard, you'll not only be hard, you'll be hard to beat."
- Herschel Walker

"Obstacles are those frightening things that become visible when we take our eyes off our goals."
- Henry Ford


----------



## zombul (Feb 2, 2007)

I smoked but I didn't inhale.


I did not have sexual relations with that young lady!


Define sexual relations.


----------



## Dero (Feb 2, 2007)

zombul said:


> I smoked but I didn't inhale.
> 
> 
> I did not have sexual relations with that young lady!
> ...


Is that the same as you saying that you sucked but you did not swallow?


----------



## zombul (Feb 2, 2007)

Dero said:


> Is that the same as you saying that you sucked but you did not swallow?



 you promised not to tell.


----------



## Dero (Feb 2, 2007)

zombul said:


> you promised not to tell.


I'm only talking about what I saw...
PLUS
Promises are made to be broken.


----------

